

Understanding Types in Golang - laktek
http://laktek.com/2012/01/27/learning-go-types

======
MatthewPhillips
Off-topic but that's a beautiful, and reflexive, site design.

~~~
zemo
until you zoom. If you zoom, the left bar sticks to the left of the window and
increases in size, but when scrolling horizontally only the body content is
scrolled. The result is that the width of the reading space as a percentage of
the width of the browser decreases as you zoom in.

